# 1/700 USS Pennsylvania - 1943



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Here are some photos of my recently completed USS Pennsylvania in her late war fit, the 1/700 kit from Dragon. 
















This is one of the nicer 1/700 kits I've built. The box is completely packed with sprues, and it's hardly less full even after the model is finished! It's a complete spares box in itself, and many of my unbuilt older 1/700 kits will definitely be getting some of the leftover 20 mm, 40 mm, and 5" guns from this kit. The photoetch included is a nice bonus, particularly since you get railings as well as radars. The railings look a little under scale, and I was disappointed that a PE catapult was not included. But that really seems like quibbling, given all that you get with this kit. 








My biggest issue with the kit would probably be the instructions. They're Dragon's usual exploded diagrams, and they're mostly OK, but certain structures, like the tripod foremast, would benefit from a greater degree of illustration and explanation. There's also no explanation about the radars and which are appropriate to which year. And the mainmast appears to be circa June 1945, after Pennsy's final refit, not 1944 as the kit describes itself. I tried to model the ship as she appeared in August 1943 in the Aleutians. I extended the mainmast a bit with that mind.








The Pennsylvania spent the entire war (after her post-Pearl-Harbor refit) in Measure 21, the all-Navy Blue scheme. The key to making Measure 21 look good, in my view, is lots of washing and drybrushing. 








Here's a photo of the Dragon Pennsy with my HobbyBoss Arizona in her Pearl Harbor fit.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a beautiful job on this one Paul.....Cheers Mark


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would agree, great looking build of another classic battlewagon! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! Hopefully there will be more kits of the older battleships coming out. I know Dragon has a 1/350 version of the Pennsylvania already planned. 

Paul


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Man, that looks like a 1/350th scale as clean a build as it is.


----------

